

Deep packet inspection used to stop censorship - rimantas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/researchers-develop-end-to-middle-anti-censorship-tech.ars

======
qq66
They should find a name that isn't already used.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telex>

------
JakeSc
If Telex is ever to become adopted on a wide-scale, it needs to happen _now_.
Think about it: governments, in general, are not becoming more friendly toward
an open Internet.

No governing body will want to deploy Telex more next year than they do this
year.

------
chadgeidel
I'm not well-versed in cryptography, but how do I know that I'm talking to a
"trustworthy telex"? What's to prevent the bad guy from poisoning the network
with his "telex" router?

------
tsycho
Unfortunately, I don't see why any government (including western democracies)
would support a system that reduces their ability to censor traffic within its
borders.

------
Shenglong
_government help will likely be needed to get a system like Telex off the
ground_

I can't see this as being good for international policy. Imagine China's
response to the US directly helping people circumvent their controls. That
might as well be a soft declaration of war.

------
spicyj
Am I wrong in my understanding that there is a single private key which, if
stolen, will cause the whole system to fall apart?

~~~
Xk
That's not the case.

Each Telex Station has it's own private key which it uses to decrypt the 224
bit tag. If one Telex station loses its private key, then the user will just
use another.

------
joejohnson
I feel like it will be a difficult sell to any government (even "liberal
democracies"), let alone an ISP.

~~~
patrickc
I've no doubt they can monetize it, but I suspect there'll be "traffic
forwarding" libraries popping up on Github, if this idea takes off

------
DanteDesmond
If only this could be somehow tranformed into a p2p based service...

~~~
JakeSc
P2P does help promote anonymity and platform robustness. What aspect of Telex
do you suppose could use P2P?

------
rnrl
great this could also be used to bypass enterprise url filters. joy

------
hammock
Fascinating innovation!

